

Ask HN: Agency's client hates agency, loves me (the contractor) - dummydummy

Dear HN, I got hired few weeks ago by a small agency to rescue a project that had gone through multi levels of offshoring screwups. In the first phone call between the agency, client and I, it was apparent the client does not like the agency too much. Yet, he took instant liking to me and finally felt a bit at ease.<p>This was few weeks ago. Since then, little has changed. Since bringing me on, we've made significant progress on the project. Yet, the agency still leads the demos to the clients and they are very painful to me. The client has very little regard for the agency and it is clear the only person he respects is me.<p>In our last call between the client, agency and me, the shit hit the fan where the client almost began giving me orders on what I should work on--something typically done by the agency.<p>The agency can't stop badmouthing the client. My feeling is if I had a private conversation with the client--which I've never had--he would do the same about the agency.<p>Yet, I am afraid to really speak out my mind because I feel my loyalty belongs to the agency that is paying me. If I could speak out my mind, I would just tell the agency to let me work directly with the client and I am pretty darn sure I can make him happy...only faster than when having the agency leading the demo/calls. At the same time, I'm afraid of the agency thinking I have other motives(such as stealing their client) which I don't have any intention of. I care more about my longterm relationship with the agency even though this is our first project together.<p>All I want to do is get this agency through a nightmare client.<p>I usually work directly with my clients without agency involvement. Any tips on the best way to finish this project most efficiently while keeping my relationship with the agency intact.
======
gexla
The job of the agency is to make the sale, keep the client happy, let the
developers work and deliver the project.

One of the pro's of working for an agency for me is that I generally don't
have to worry about dealing with the client. The agency protects me from these
things.

If you don't mind dealing directly with the client then I don't see why they
couldn't just let you deal with communications with this client. In this case
you would be keeping the client happy while still being able to deliver.

If I were running the agency, I wouldn't worry too much about employees
snagging my clients. Development and sales (not to mention running an agency)
are two totally different skills.

------
pbreit
I'm always skeptical of the "I'm right, my agency sucks" contractor. What you
should do is try to figure out what it takes to make the agency delight the
client. If you can do that, you are valuable. Otherwise you're just sand in a
crank.

------
hoodoof
Keep your head down. Discretion is the better part of valour. Maintain best
relationships with everyone till the project is finished. Put it behind you.

------
ra
Your contract with the agency should have a non-compete clause that says you
won't steal their clients.

Mention this if you do bring it up.

